
Can Konqueror Compete? A Look at KDE's Browser - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7320/1.html
======
mitjak
Tthe better question is, why _should_ Konqueror try and compete? Don't we have
enough browsers to hunt bugs for?!

I have a better idea - save yourself time and us a headache and ship Linux
with Firefox regardless of the window manager. Oh and Microsoft, if you're
listening, that applies to you as well. Big time.

~~~
cookiecaper
Konqueror is an important component in the web ecosystem. WebKit is a fork of
its KHTML rendering engine and KJS JavaScript machine, and Konqueror is a cool
and good thing. The changes between WebKit and KHTML are still sometimes
laterally applicable.

Homogeny is bad -- if there are people interested in developing alternatives
to Gecko, more power to them; competition is what drives and refines products
toward perfection.

~~~
mitjak
Homogeny is bad but what would be good is complete standardization. Then users
would be free to pick a browser they like and we wouldn't have to worry too
much about cross-browser compatibility. It's becoming less of an issue and
most complaints are still targeted at IE primarily, but you know what I mean.

------
speek
Doesn't Konqueror use webkit?

~~~
FooBarWidget
No, it uses KHTML.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I think you can compile Konqueror with WebKit instead of KHTML. [citation
needed], though.

~~~
Dobbs
I think it should be noted that Webkit is a fork of KHTML. I think they still
cross-pollinate code though I can't say for sure.

